# Can I freeze millet?



## RasJane (Nov 20, 2001)

I am looking to freeze individual servings of cooked millet for ds. He's allergic to rice and this would just make meal prep so much easier if I had pre-cooked millet on hand for rush-night suppers.
Anyone tried it?


----------



## terrordactyl (Jul 19, 2006)

well freezing and reheating takes out the nutrients in it


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

What? Where the heck do you gather that information? Freezing doesn't harm nutrients. Possibly, something in it's raw state and frozen, and reheated *incorectly* may change the nutritional properties, but even then that's only certain foods and certain enzymes or whatever that react to heat.

Yes, you can cook a grain and freeze it. Reheating it gently in a small pot will give you the best result.

I freeze things on a constant basis for ease of preparation.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Freezing and reheating might slighly lower the vitamin content, but not in any significant way. Sure, it's *better* to cook from fresh all the time, but that's not always practical.

Cooked grains freeze just fine. You can thaw in the microwave or on the stove in a bit of water, or in the oven with a little water added (while other foods are also cooking in the oven.)


----------



## RasJane (Nov 20, 2001)

With what limited food ds can eat, I honestly don't care if it destroys some nutrients. Sometimes, you just gotta get calories. And, yeah, I've always considered freezing to be one of the best ways to preserve nutrients. Out of the major preservation methods.
I'm just wondering if it will get all gummy or change texture such that he won't eat it.
Thanks for you input mamas.
I'll cook up a big batch this weekend and put in single-serve packs in the freezer. I'm really hoping it helps him to have quick food.


----------

